# Invensys/Eaton/Dole Freeze Protection Valve FP-45 FAILURE



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've been seeing the new Invensys/Eaton/Dole FP-45 Freeze Protection Valves failing all over town this summer and fall. They have been getting hot and the screws that hold the spring loaded guts of the valve inside of the plastic bodies pull out of the bodies. The brass plate separates from the plastic body and they start spewing out of the seal where the 2 meet. This is only happening on the new valves (installed in the last year). The older valves are not doing this. I called the supply house and received the standard "No body else has had any trouble with them." response.

It seems quite obvious to me that Eaton has changed the composition of the plastic body of the valve. I've noticed the in the last year the plastic feels and looks different. This is just a public service announcement. If you use these valves for cold water application (back flow preventers) you will probably not see any issues. Any one who does solar how ever should be advised that these things are going south.

Does anyone have a recommendation for a better FPV? I'm all ears 

Just in case you don't know the valve in question, it's this one:









http://www.backflowparts.com/catalog/pdfs/Accessories/Accessories 5.pdf


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

http://www.vernatherm.com/solar.htm

UMA stopped selling them a while back for the same reason. They use this vernatherm now. I have about 6 of them in since the beginning of summer with no problems so far. A couple were to replace the faulty Eatons. They also have one that is all metal from Therm-omega-tech that they started carrying but I have no experience with that one. Hope that helps.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Guess I'm going back to UMA. The other guys in tampa have been on a long sucking streak. High prices, defective air vent valves and now the defective freeze valves.

The problem is not that they sold a defective product to me. The problem is that they deny that there is even a problem and that I'm the only one that has said anything. 

Ya, I'm supposed to believe that after seeing 20 years of eaton freeze valves with no problems and all of a sudden they look a bit different and I get 3 of them pop within the space of a month that are less than a year old that it's some fluke!?!? BS.

Sorry Ben, I like your flare for solar, but I'm done buying from you.


----------



## daj (Dec 8, 2010)

Protech said:


> . . . defective air vent valves and now the defective freeze valves. . .


It is the defective air vent valves that have been causing us frustration (also in Florida). It appears that the guts were changed to an inferior product that melts under the high temperatures attained by solar thermal systems. Have you found an air vent that will stand up to high temperatures?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

daj said:


> It is the defective air vent valves that have been causing us frustration (also in Florida). It appears that the guts were changed to an inferior product that melts under the high temperatures attained by solar thermal systems. Have you found an air vent that will stand up to high temperatures?




Hello! Introduction Requested
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.
__________________
"I believe human-beings and fist can co-exist peacefully....."


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What he said :yes:



slickrick said:


> Hello! Introduction Requested
> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)
> ...


----------



## daj (Dec 8, 2010)

After getting the first response to my post, I tried to update my online profile. I could see the fields but was not able to edit them. I'll have to go back when I have time to figure that out.

I am a state certified solar contractor. That doesn't make me a licensed plumber but our scope on the solar thermal side does involve a moderate amount of plumbing work. I'm based in Highlands County.

We strive for excellence in our work and I get so frustrated when the only products I can find for a task don't hold up (we're talking air vents here). That is what led me to this thread to see if someone else has found a better solution to this problem.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

daj said:


> It is the defective air vent valves that have been causing us frustration (also in Florida). It appears that the guts were changed to an inferior product that melts under the high temperatures attained by solar thermal systems. Have you found an air vent that will stand up to high temperatures?


are you talking about the air vents that have the plastic float that pushes on a spring that has a seal on the end of it? those are total crap. I've pretty much stopped buying from THAT supplier in tampa ( I know you know who I'm talking about).

I get my air vents from barnett now. No problems what so ever.


----------



## daj (Dec 8, 2010)

Protech said:


> are you talking about the air vents that have the plastic float that pushes on a spring that has a seal on the end of it? those are total crap. I've pretty much stopped buying from THAT supplier in tampa ( I know you know who I'm talking about).
> 
> I get my air vents from barnett now. No problems what so ever.


You've got it on the ones I'm talking about! I have tried to locate a superior product but had not been successful before now. Thanks for the Barnett suggestion. I will absolutely be trying those. Is there any plastic in them or is it all metal? What is the fitting size of the ones you buy? 

Thanks so much for your reply.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

I had to replace quite a few of them this summer. I was getting them from all vendors. Barnett did seem to be the best but were not without fail. 1/4 IPS. The highest rating I found was 245* F and still had some melt. Had to relocate them with a T and 3-4 ft piece of copper to keep them functional but far enough out of direct heat load.


----------

